# Inpatient Hospital Coding and DRG's



## she803

I applied for a Medical Coder Position at a hospital. The position is for Inpatient Coding. However, I'm more so familiar w/ outpatient coding than inpatient. What books or other resources can someone recommend that I use for inpatient coding and DRG's as reference or study guide?


----------



## Kevinph84

*This is what you need!*

You can order a DRG book through Ingenix. This will be a great reference for you. To be honest, most hospitals won't hire someone without Inpatient knowledge or experience. They will also make you take an entry exam, while at your interview. Sadly, Many hospitals won't look at coders certified though the AAPC. They prefer you to be CCS or RHIT certified. Many trauma one hospitals, are even just going to RHIT. The CPC is regarded for outpatient coding. If you get into Hospitals you probably be doing E/R coding or clinicals. You best bet is to try an online Inpatient course or try a seminar. Here are some links....

www.gatlineducation.com

www.hcprobootcamps.com

These sites offer education in Inpatient Coding. They coould be used as a good tool to get your CCS.

Best wishes and good luck at your interview!


----------



## she803

Thank you for the information. Unfortunately, after researching both websites neither of them offer CCS courses located in NJ...only schools out of state.


----------



## Michele Wallace

*In-Patient Hospital Coding*

In regards to Hospital Coding,

My certifications are CPC, CPC-H. I am a AAPC member. My first job after recieving my CPC was at the Hospital. I started out in ER ,with-in 3 months I moved into the outpatient side,with-in 3 months I moved into Inpatient. My Hospital reconized AAPC reluntently at first. But when research was done the standards at AAPC became a part of acceptablety of Certified Coder. The job discription was changed to reflect AAPC certification as acceptable. It took AAPC to provide me with their tools to pass their above standard tests.

I would tell this person to take the tools you have earned at AAPC and go for it. It only takes one voice to start change at your local Hospitals. The CEUs along with the Certification Exam. will take anyone anywhere you want it to go.

I will add that recently our Hospital required the Inpatient Coders to take a test. My score was the highest. Thanks to AAPC and their Standard Of Excellence.

Michele

P.S. MSDRG research the internet.


----------



## Kevinph84

*Reflecting from my experience.*

I'm just relaying my personal experience. My first job was also coding in the hopsitals. I'm a CPC-A. I coded clinicals, outpatients, and emergency room records. My director and supervisor were ushering me towards becoming credentialed with AHIMA, and were wanting me to do so within the first year. They also paid more for being credentialed through AHIMA, and offered no benefits for AAPC members. I thought it was foolishness! I did just as good, as their AHIMA coders!!

As for the websites I gave above, there are online courses (with the exception of HCPro boot camps).

I also found some other interesting things. 

www.ritecode.com has an online inpatient program, and AHIMA's distance learning program, has a DRG course. I still doing some more researching, but they might help you pursue your goal. Ciao!!


----------



## she803

Thanks a lot I will look into these programs and look foward to any further web sites you recommend. I really do appreciate it.

Salima H. El, CPC


----------



## Thilvenkat

Hi
I have 6 years experienced in Multi specialty coding, Except as IP DRG coding, Please make sure how to learn and how to expert within a short period and would like to join this IP DRG specialty


----------

